# Petsmart score!



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I managed to score myself a very healthy looking zebra nerite and.....for free! I asked how much and they said "merry christmas" and gave it to me.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow! You know someone there?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

not really. I am familiar there though .


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

I think it's more that they just have little to no idea what it is that they are selling. They probably figured it was just a snail in the tank, who would buy a snail??? and threw it in a bag...

Nice score though....


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I told the one guy what it was and why I wanted it. recommended he gets one for his tank. He spoke to his boss for the price and they said merry christmas. But quite likely. I've got trumpet snails from them in the past.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Any fish and any snail/shrimp that Petsmart does not sell is automatically free and should not be charged.

I used to work at a Petsmart for about a year, and anything not listed in the inventory is free for grabs. I got nice freebies such as golden white clouds, cherry shrimp, etc.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Man I wish I could get lucky like that.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I will have to keep an optic open for that sort of thing. my nerite has been hard at work cleaning my shirmp bowl of algae.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I stopped going there as soon as those employees suggest chinese algae eaters for community tanks.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Qwertus said:


> I stopped going there as soon as those employees suggest chinese algae eaters for community tanks.


And prawns for what the CAE's don't get right? :eyebrows:


----------



## adechazal (Nov 12, 2008)

I've had a good giggle more than once over the terrestrial plants they have submersed for sale. On the other hand, their fish guarantee (14 days no questions) is better than the proper LFS which gives me only one day and I have to bring in a water sample for testing even though they know me by name...


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

my LFS asked for a water sample and I had no idea I had to bring one. When I called I asked and they said bring the body.


----------



## Chostshrimp (May 28, 2007)

Although this places seem very bad most of my fish are from Petsmart and they have lived more than some Local fish stores. There plant section is horroble most of the time, and their decaying Anubias are just a waste of plant, but Hornwort is always nice and cheap. I buy ghost shrimp most of the time from Petsmart as they seem less white. In fact, the most rarest gem from Petmsart is that I found a tank full of recently SAE. Now when do you get the REAL ones in your petstore? I looked at them and saw they were the real SAE, and to my luck, the inch babies were only $2...so I guess everystore has its ups and downs...


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Well petsmart and the LFS that I am refering too both know me and trusted me for first time, when my Celestial pearl simply vanished without a trace, I had no body to produce. And The Dead apple snail, I forgot at home on my desk... (pretty wiffy when I returned)

Neither is pretty bad. 

Bought some mondo grass and got some free red ramshorns.


----------

